# An Agco RT135 pulling the D1000, pictures.



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

First hay baled this year. New to us Agco RT135 running the D1000 for the 18th season.














Just curious, what is the Massey Ferguson equivalent of this tractor, if there is one?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I take it them D1000 are some good balers....ain't never heard much bad about them Agco tractors, not a lot down here, just isolated pockets (where a good dealer was....) but all that have had em liked em in so far as I know...good looking combo


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

dawg, the D1000 is kind of a Jekyll/Hyde machine. When its good its really good, when its bad its frustrating. We like it though, as the bale size is very user friendly and the baler is simpler than a 3x3.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

What size bales does that crank out??

Later! OL J R


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Something like a mf 6485 with thé Dyna VT would be similar.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

luke strawwalker said:


> What size bales does that crank out??
> 
> Later! OL J R


24x36 inch. 8 feet long but that's adjustable.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

slowzuki said:


> Something like a mf 6485 with thé Dyna VT would be similar.


Same 2 range x 4 range x 4 power shift transmission? What engine did the Massey have?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Something like a mf 6485 with thé Dyna VT would be similar.


or a 6490. Kind of in the middle of the 6485 and 6490. That agco RT135 according to tractor data was only around for 1-2 years. Kind of an AGCO orphan I guess.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Gearclash said:


> 24x36 inch. 8 feet long but that's adjustable.


How many horses does she need??

What do the bales usually weigh?

Really curious...

OL J R


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

85 pto hp will run it, 100 is better. 500 lb bales is typical at 8' length.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice RIG


----------

